# Nontoxic Cleaning Kit



## westcanadian01 (Jul 16, 2011)

You can clean your house from top to bottom with just eight simple ingredients. To save time and money, buy the ingredients in bulk and make cleaners in advance.
*Baking Soda*
A truly multitasking cleaner, baking soda is a perfect substitute for cleaning powders that scour sinks and tubs without scratching. It’s also great for wiping down and deodorizing the fridge. Combined with an equal amount of vinegar, baking soda can freshen drains and prevent them fro clogging.
*Borax *
Combining equal amounts of white vinegar and borax will banish mold and mildew from hard surfaces. This natural mineral can also clean your toilet. Pour 1 cup of borax into the toilet bowl and let it sit for a few hours before scrubbing to eliminate stains and odor.
*Distilled White Vinegar*
This pantry staple cuts grease, eats away lime deposits and destroys odors. Because of its neutralizing properties, white vinegar is also good for washing windows, sanitizing kitchen counters and shining bathroom fixtures. Simply dilute 1 part vinegar in 4 parts water. A natural antibacterial because of its high acid content, vinegar is an effective alternative to caustic cleaners an toilets and floors.
*Hydrogen Proxide*
Typically found in the medicine cabinet, this disinfectant can also be used as an effective bleach alternative in the laundry room. Because it’s also a powerful oxidizing agent, it works especially well on food, soil, plant, blood and other organic stains. Just make sure to spot test in a discreet area because, like hydrogen peroxide may lighten fabrics. For each average-size load of whites, add 8 ounces of 3 percent hu=ydrogen peroxide after you have filled the washer with hot water.
*Salt*
Perfect for cleaning grungy ovens, this natural abrasive is also great for soaking up fresh carpet stains such as red wine, coffee or ink. Pour salt on the wet stain. Let dry, then vacuum.
*Vegetable Oil (Castile) Soap*
This natural soap is great for floors and all-ppurpose cleaning when combined with vinegar, add 1/2 teaspoon of soap to either 2 cups of water or to the “All purpose Cleaner and Disinfectant” *. For Floors, combine 2 teaspoons of soap with 3 gallons of water. Make sure to rinse well to remove any dulling residue.
*Washing Soda*
This old-fashioned laundry booster cuts through tough grease on grills, broiler pans and ovens. Because washing soda is a strong alka-line, it’s perfect for tackling dirty linoleum floors. But because it’s caustic and strong enough to strip wax and peel paint, wear gloves when using – and use sparingly. Adding just 1/4 teaspoon of washing soda to 32 ounces of hot water will tackle the toughest grease.
*Lemons*
Lemon’s citric acid content cuts stubborn grease and makes your home smell fresh. Lemon juice is also a natural bleach, especially when combined with the sun. Freshen cutting boards by rubbing a cut lemon over the surface. This is especially effective for banishing fish odors. Undiluted lemon juice can also be used to dissolve soap scum and hard water deposits.:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


Source:http://www.goodhomepost.com/home-health/nontoxic-cleaning-kit


----------



## haleymcadams1 (Sep 5, 2011)

These are really nice tips on cleaning the house westcanadian01! Well as a kid I was taught that I can use some of the ingredients you've mentioned like Baking Soda, Vinegar, Lemons or Calamansi.


----------



## westcanadian01 (Jul 16, 2011)

Lucky for me to meet you Haley and to know a person like you who knows how to keep your home clean even you are a kid then.Thanks for appreciating


----------



## demon00seven (Dec 7, 2011)

*I'm lucky too*

Yeah, I'm lucky too who read this post and very helpful tips up here, love to read again and again and hope that you guys will post more threads here.


----------



## westcanadian01 (Jul 16, 2011)

Thanks much, that you appreciated it and the fact it helps a lot is overwhelming..


----------

